# Birthing pen



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

OKay so the title says it mostly. Is she ready to go to the birthing pen or am i just getting excited, she has a ton of colostrum and still has her ligs,she also is a ff
Sorry about the bad picks but the sun is shining and Im not gonna complain as cold as it has been


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's sure getting there! Her udder isn't quite, it could use a little more shine.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Do you have a picture of a shiny udder because I can never rember what it looks like except on patty but she gets a holstien udder so its very easy to tell


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No pics of shiny udder.
But your doe could bag up tight any time now. Watch for amber goo & she's good to go.
Are you going to put her in for the night?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Yah she will be in until she kids. I do beleive


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Be careful about confining her for any length of time. It will stress her and she needs exercise. You might want to consider penning her at night if she looks like she could kid, then turning her back with her herd mates during the day when you can watch her.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well she escaped the kidding pens so she must not be wanting to have them there, either way it is ready for her


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL!! One year someone did that. She was standing by herself looking at the kidding barn.
So I brought her in. She turned around & ran out as if she just wanted to make sure it was ready.
She had them the next day outside.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's a shiny udder

Sent from my SCH-R890 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well she had twins a long while back but for some reason I wasnt able to log in so i couldnt update.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she isn't quite there yet, also you mentioned, her ligs are still there too. 

I would lock her up at night for sure in case. If she can be watched, I would allow her in the day to be with the others.

A shiny udder will have a shiny appearance on the bottom area other udder and her teats. She may get super tight.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is her and the twins

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, she still had her ligs and kidded.

They are adorable.

You never know with some Does, did she give any signs?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well that morning she lost her ligs and within 2 hours was down and licking the first one


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My goodness, that was super quick, glad it went well. 

Did she drop her afterbirth?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep all cleaned out


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

